# Devout Christians plan to 'adopt' hundreds of thousands of frozen embryos....



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

Devout Christians plan to 'adopt' hundreds of thousands of frozen embryos left over from IVF treatments

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2203260/Devout-Christians-seek-future-hundreds-thousands-frozen-embryos-left-IVF-treatments.html


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quite a positive article on the whole. Although not everyone may agree with the view point, I think people actually doing something positive about their beliefs (ie naturally fertile people taking on frosties that would otherwise be destroyed, rather than TTC themselves) rather than just criticise and judge verbally, is something commendable


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't approve of the words the silly daily mail is using 'unwanted' etc.  Who on earth has them 're-inserted' at a time they are least likely to survive.  This sounds like a load of nonsense and even the terminology is incorrect.  The term is 'transfer' not 're-inserted' because the embryos were not ever removed (eggs were removed).  The difficulty is that we all respond so differently to the drugs.  My first round of IVF resulted in 27 embryos from 34 eggs.  Find me a Christian couple that would be willing to spend years having all those 25 remaining embryos transferred with very little chance of them resulting in a live birth and I will take my hat off to them (although to be honest I would rather donate any remaining embryos to a couple that desperately want a child not to a couple that see 'saving' my embryos as a pathway to heaven etc). Fortunately the clinic would only freeze top grade embryos from that cycle so we only have a handful of frozen embryos left now and the chances are that we will be ale to give all of these a chance as the stats for them proving successful are not great but the numbers remaining could have been very different.  Unfortunately IVF is not that simple.


----------

